# X Touch faders are resisting my movements?



## Lumaport (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi,

I am setting up a new installation of a Behringer X Touch and X Touch extender to use with Logic Pro X. I notice that sometimes when I move the faders, they begin to resist as if trying to go back to some other value they think they ought to be at. Also sometimes I move the faders and the new values aren't represented in Logic for a few seconds.

They are hooked up to Mackie settings over USB, and they are running the latest firmware.

If you happen to know why this is happening, can you please tell me how to get the faders to work properly and not resist when I move them?

Many thanks,
Mike


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 21, 2019)

I often have this same problem. I have to power cycle the unit once or twice in order for it to work properly. Maybe this might help


----------



## Lumaport (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you very much HeliaVox. I also tried restarting many times, but nothing seems to work. 

I stumbled on a thread in the Behringer forums, in which I discovered that there seems to be some grounding issue, somehow. If I place my hand on the metal of the X Touch, it makes the resistance much less and a bit smoother. Then I tried it with Ableton Live and its totally smooth, though the implementation is not as good as Logic. I'm not sure what is happening.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## richard kurek (Apr 22, 2019)

Lumaport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am setting up a new installation of a Behringer X Touch and X Touch extender to use with Logic Pro X. I notice that sometimes when I move the faders, they begin to resist as if trying to go back to some other value they think they ought to be at. Also sometimes I move the faders and the new values aren't represented in Logic for a few seconds.
> 
> ...


how is your main unit connected , i have mine on the computer no hub


----------



## Lumaport (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi @richard kurek thank you so much, I plugged it straight into the computer and everything seems to be working great! The faders aren't fighting with me anymore! I had it connected through a USB Hub and apparently that's causing the grounding issue. Straight to the computer is working beautifully! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 23, 2019)

I made a (quick and dirty) video on how to temporarily disable the motors in a Mackie-compatible control surface (such as the X-Touch) :

It's a rather drastic solution but it also makes your faders completely silent during automation playback.

Thanks for the grounding tip, btw.


----------



## Lumaport (Apr 23, 2019)

Thank you very much for making this video!! It's great to see that we can go deep into it and change the behavior! I'm very excited again about what the X Touch will bring to the creation process.

Thank you again!
Mike


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 23, 2019)

Lumaport said:


> Thank you very much for making this video!! It's great to see that we can go deep into it and change the behavior! I'm very excited again about what the X Touch will bring to the creation process.
> 
> Thank you again!
> Mike


It's certainly a life changer for me. I hope you enjoy it.


----------

